# GH3 Manual Focus?



## tbonemain (Mar 27, 2013)

I will preface this with:I am new to Panasonic.  I have been using Canon and Nikon DSLR/ Film cameras for many years.  Now the short of the long of it is: I received my new GH3 along with my HS12035 12-35mm F2 lens today and was very excited.  Upon firing the camera up, I discover the manual focus ring is disabled on the lens unless the camera is set to MF mode (thus after reading manuals and contacting a Panasonic tech)I am confused how the focus ring can be disabled when auto focus functions are enabled.  It's seems counter productive for a professional body/lens to remove manual control.  I don't trust autofocus to always get it right (especially in lowlight or narrow DOF situations), and sometimes you need to make a slight adjustments while shooting, but with the ring disabled, you are now required to press the shutter release repeatedly to get the camera to to adjust the frame as I want it, remove a supporting hand and put a finger to the lcd or resort to a colored fader bar using a macro pop up  screen, even if the adjustment is small.  Something that would have taken me mere milliseconds previously would now possibly take minutes. This is especially odd to me with the added other high tech features to somehow miss basic manual override of the auto focus in the design.I am aware this is not a Canon or Nikon, however, with an interchangeable lens system, I would not have expected the inability to adjust focus manually at any time.  It seems very "point and shoot" or "consumer" to have an 'either /or ' design.Is this a Panasonic / Lumix Lens common design?Is the a GH3 design issue?Is there a work around the MF only OR  AF only?Since the ring works in MF, is there a software issue causing the glitch? I contacted Panasonic directly and was informed the focus ring only functions when the  MF mode is on, they didn't know why it can not override the auto focus.I was not able to get my hands physically on one (GH3/lens) before I ordered mine online, and I did extensive research before investing my 3700$ (I also bought the HS35100)and this issue was not ever raised, so I am hoping there is something I am missing here or there is a simple work around.  I do not feel this is expecting too much our of a semiprofessional platform (especially at this price point) and would really hate to have to return it.Thanks in advance for the help.MTM


*I am posting this on a few different forusm in effort to get as much input as possible.  So if its a repeat for you, I apologize..


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 27, 2013)

I do not have your camera but do have both Panasonic & Oly cameras & have them all set to AF + MF.  On the G1 you will find it in the custom menu.  The lens will auto focus but you can fine tune with the focus ring.  You likely have the same option with your camera.


----------



## tbonemain (Mar 27, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> I do not have your camera but do have both Panasonic & Oly cameras & have them all set to AF + MF.  On the G1 you will find it in the custom menu.  The lens will auto focus but you can fine tune with the focus ring.  You likely have the same option with your camera.





Thanks Ron.


----------



## brunerww (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi tbonemain - hope you were able to find it.  AF+MF is in the "custom" menu.  Strangely, the default factory setting on the GH3 is "Off".  The factory setting on my GH1 and GH2 was "On".

Cheers,

Bill


----------

